# Keeping sponge cake



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

It is my DHs birthday soon and I was going to bake him a cake (poor soul as I am really not a good cook  ) but his birthday isn't until Tuesday and the only chance I would have to make it is today - would it be possible to keep it nice and moist until Tuesday or am I really clutching at straws here?  Its just a bog standard sponge cake, the plan was if it would keep then I would bake the sponge today and then do the filling and topping Tuesday morning as the filling needs real cream.  Or would I be better just getting into town and buying him one on Monday  

Thanks
Mattyxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Myself and my Mum make cakes and we freeze them. It is soooooo much easier to ice/decorate the cakes when they are still frozen, less likely to fall apart when handling  
After the cake has cooled I wrap it in clingfilm and put in freezer. Just take it out of the freezer the morning you are going to decorate it, and while you are making the decoration etc the outside will have defrosted slightly, decorate and leave to fully defrost

Xxx


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks ever so much - never even thought of freezing them    Now have a freezer full of cake, yum yum!

xxx


----------

